

Human Rights Advocate Recounts How Iran Tried To Hack Her Email - lingben
http://www.rferl.org/content/interview-iran-rights-/25405025.html

======
drzaiusapelord
So, she used the same password on her gmail as she did on that site? Wow,
someone needs to teach journalists how not to reuse passwords. Or at least
have one dedicated for email.

~~~
abalone
It actually sounds like she was given a login to the phishing site, which then
proceeded to request her Gmail address & password.

That would be a good example of how, for many people, when a trusted authority
asks you to do something you are less likely to question it.

 _...he indicated that the material that he had prepared was ready for my
review and that his assistant would be sending to me login information to a
website that was not yet live online. And I received the login information --
this is all the first week of April -- and I logged in, and I put in -- as
requested -- I put in my e-mail address and then put in my password._

------
grecy
Is this any different than the NSA tapping the German chancellor's phone?
(Other than the NSA actually succeeded)

~~~
SamReidHughes
The German chancellor is in charge of a government, it's completely acceptable
for anybody to listen in on their communications without their permission.

------
coldtea
Like most (all) western countries do to tons of human rights advocates
operating on their premises?

